# faux esprit



## spectator

Comment traduire en italien 'Faux esprit', selon la mentalité du XVIII siècle?


----------



## itka

Il faudrait plus de contexte pour ne pas donner...un faux sens.

Tu peux aussi lire ces définitions.


----------



## spectator

Le voilà
"des pastilles...dont la vertu étoit d' inspirer le mauvais goût & de rendre  l'esprit faux ...et de dragées de présomption et de opiniatreté"
(Acajou et Zirphile - Duclos - 1745)
Pour 'faux esprit' j'avais trouvé dans le Dictionnaire Académie Française 1762 'esprit qui manque de justesse' mais ... en italien? En Anglais je traduirais avec 'misleading wit'.


----------



## Corsicum

Une tentative sans conviction  :  _senza giudizio_


----------



## spectator

Grazie per il suggerimento e l'aiuto ma più che 'senza giudizio' dovrebbe essere qualcosa più vicino a 'fuorviante/fuorviato' : cioè, il faux esprit sarebbe (a quanto ho capito io, beninteso) un difetto che ti fa fare ragionamenti apparentemente logici ma in realtà falsi, sbagliati... (mi viene in mente il falso sillogismo)...ma non riesco a trovare un espressione italiana altrettanto calzante e sintetica


----------



## Corsicum

Ce serait peut être ? .   spécieux = capzioso
Voir :
_"Certaines idées élémentaires, spécieuses et fausses, justes en apparence, absurdes en réalité_ (Hugo, _Misér.)_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/specieux


----------



## spectator

EUREKA! Merci!


----------

